# Problem with my towels



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

I've been using home made laundry soap exclusively for about 6 months now. The clothes have never been so clean and my son's body acne has completely cleared up. However, my dish towels seem to have totally lost their absorbency and my bath towels are following closely behind! I use 1 tablespoon of powdered soap to wash regular soil and 2 for heavy soil-cold water wash except for whites, 1/4 white vinegar in rinse as a softening agent. What am I doing wrong? Should I wash in store soap for a while? I'm using fels-naptha, borax and washing soda. Occasionally, I'll add some oxy clean for DH's work jeans. I have to have decent dish towels, so I'm buying more, but I need to resolve this before they hit the washer! HELP!!


----------



## BUDSMOM (Jun 21, 2006)

Before You Buy New Towels, Why Not Wash Them In Tide Or Something In Hot Water And See If It Helps? I Use The Homemade Soap With Zote And Like It, But We Have Hard Water And Once In Awhile I Change Soap For Awhile. I Like The Arm And Hammer Liquids.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

OK, I'm still not getting anywhere with my towels. I'm going to strip them like cloth diapers and see if that works.


----------



## Paramount (Aug 5, 2002)

I don't think you are using enough vinegar. Try a generous cup of vinegar to final rinse.


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

I add 1/2 cup vinegar to each rinse and I do occasionally wash with All Free Clear.


----------



## EY926 (Nov 8, 2009)

If agree with Paramount....you are not using enough vinegar. My towels would lose their absorbency after a few washes when using store bought detergents and fabric softener. I switched to homemade laundry detergent and fill my Downey washer ball with vinegar for softener and now my towels don't lose their absorbency anymore. I will never go back to store bought.


----------

